# Your ONE favorite rod that you own TODAY?



## Jim

What is it?

For me it would be my 6'8 custom GLX crankbait rod.


----------



## 00 mod

7' mh/f St Croix avid paired with a Shimano Core 50


----------



## BaitCaster

6' 6" St Croix Legend Tournament Bass "Jig 'n Worm" rod paired with Shimano Calais DC reel.


----------



## LonLB

Loomis Shakey Head rod with a 8030 Pflueger Supreme spinning reel, and 6lb Y/Z hybrid.


Not the most sensitive rod I have but it more than makes up for it in being the perfect length, balance, action, and weight.


I've since decided to spend less money on rods, and am going to start buying cheaper. Next rod is going to be a St Croix Mojo, or maybe Premier in 7' medium, spinning


----------



## freetofish

I love my Shakespear Durango medium action 6'6" rods....very inexpensive rod for spinning reel... I figure I will probably brake the thing when I close the tail gate on it or step on it in the boat...So buy one that works and don't pay to much for it . That way you won't beat yourself up when you brake it.
peace


----------



## russ010

6'9" Kistler Helium LTA... I've had that rod (with full cork grip) for over 5 years and it is my favorite paired with a 5 year old Daiwa Viento... best shakey head & texas rig rod... reel is heavier than my other setups, but I'll never be without it


----------



## basstender10.6

7' skakespere agility baitcaster rod


----------



## Truckmechanic

Gander Mountain Titanium with a Quatum Energy PT baitcaster. I love the feel and action of the rod.


----------



## Brine

6'6" Broadwell Custom spinning rod with a split cork grim on an RX8 Batson Blank. Spooled up with flouro, I can feel a fish fart.


----------



## LonLB

Truckmechanic said:


> Gander Mountain Titanium with a Quatum Energy PT baitcaster. I love the feel and action of the rod.




I just looked at those the other day. I don't know if it was the new version, or what but that rod was SWEET!

I may consider one of those too.

My musky rods are Gander Mountain rods.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Legend Elite


----------



## Waterwings

Carrot Stix, MH LTX, 6' 7", with Sahara spinning reel.


----------



## redbug

I would have to say my favorite rod and reel combo would be my ALLPRO 7'11" med blaster crankbait rod and my Diawa Zillion crazy cranker reel
This combo will throw a dt16 a country mile and bring it back to the boat like it is a 16/oz jig


----------



## Majorpede

Well My favorite is also the nicest I have ever owned. 

Abu Garcia 7'0 M Vendetta, with Revo STX. I have had it for all most a year now, and just figured out that it had centrifugal brake's too. Took it off the standard 3, and put it on 2, and was simply amazed at the casting difference. And I thought I was all ready getting it way out there.


----------



## heman

casting - 7'2" MH Fast Shimano Cumara with my Core 100
spinning - 7'6" M-Fast Shimano Cumara with my Stradic ci4 2500

can u tell im a fan of Shimano?


----------



## njTom

My favorite rod is my 7' medium BPS Pro Qualifer. Bought 2 when they went on sale.


----------



## bcbouy

i have 14 rods right now but my favourites are -bait-lamiglass mlb702 7 ft. light with an okuma epixor ef 30 ,flyrod- amundson 10.5 ft, with a dragon wide arbour. salmon-shimano convergence withan abugarcia 6500 rebuilt with s/s components.


----------



## optaylor823

I just got a BPS Carbon-Lite spinning rod last year and love it.


----------



## brmurray

partial to my 7ft St Croix triumphh with Jim Morris Gold.


----------



## jkbirocz

7'6" heavy/fast Powell Max with a revo stx on it, my favorite frog and jig rod


----------



## shamoo

7' Kistler TS Med Hvy paired with a Shimano Citica.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

My favorite rod is the rod I have not been able to use yet. The Veritas, 7-3 MH, is my lightest and most balanced (with the stx) I have held so far. I can't wait to break it in


----------



## russ010

bearsphan3.14 said:


> My favorite rod is the rod I have not been able to use yet. The Veritas, 7-3 MH, is my lightest and most balanced (with the stx) I have held so far. I can't wait to break it in



you're going to love that rod...


----------



## poolie

I'd love to say that my new Loomis GLX is my favorite rod, but since I've only used it twice I think that's premature, but it will be soon. My current favorite is a Kistler Argon 7' mh worm rod paired with a Shimano Curado E7 reel.


----------



## Johnny5

mine would be a 6'6" allstar medium heavy with abu garcia 5600 gold. caught my best bag of fish on it in a tourny. or my old zebco 33 combo i got on my 10th birthday. still got the rod to this day


----------



## devilmutt

9ft, 4 weight, Loomis fly rod.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

G. Loomis BCR893 7'5" Senko rod with a Shimano Scorpion 1001XT


----------



## shfishinsticks

Custom St. Croix SCV 6'9" ML/XF with Fuji Ti/SiC micros and a CI4 2500.


----------



## fender66

Majorpede said:


> Well My favorite is also the nicest I have ever owned.
> 
> Abu Garcia 7'0 M Vendetta, with Revo STX. I have had it for all most a year now, and just figured out that it had centrifugal brake's too. Took it off the standard 3, and put it on 2, and was simply amazed at the casting difference. And I thought I was all ready getting it way out there.



Exactly the same set up for me!


----------



## poolie

Very nice looking!



shfishinsticks said:


> Custom St. Croix SCV 6'9" ML/XF with Fuji Ti/SiC micros and a CI4 2500.


----------



## davehopper8

For me its a custom made fiberglass rod. My dad had it made for me when I was about 9 Ive had it since. It was stolen once and I found it it in a second hand store. I picked it up and walked out with it the guy said where you going with that rod and I said its mine not yours I showed him my name that was clear coated over and walked out he didnt say anything else. Now it sits in my rod rack and I take it out every once and awhile to remember my dad and the fishing fun we used to have.


----------



## fender66

davehopper8 said:


> For me its a custom made fiberglass rod. My dad had it made for me when I was about 9 Ive had it since. It was stolen once and I found it it in a second hand store. I picked it up and walked out with it the guy said where you going with that rod and I said its mine not yours I showed him my name that was clear coated over and walked out he didnt say anything else. Now it sits in my rod rack and I take it out every once and awhile to remember my dad and the fishing fun we used to have.



This is a good story. Like! :LOL2:


----------



## davehopper8

Thanks Fender my dad was my best buddy.


----------



## fender66

davehopper8 said:


> Thanks Fender my dad was my best buddy.



As was mine. I'm sure they are both fishing and catching the best fish ever now though. :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212

Tie between all of my BPS carbonlite casting rods. They kick the crap out of any St. Croix, Quantum, ..., ..., ... I've ever owned.


----------



## bassboy17

6 ft 6 in abu veritas. I have it paired with the curado 200 E7 and I love it!! Lots of st. croix's on here. I've always wanted one of those. Also, does anybody else feel that the abu garcia rods are stiffer than a typical rod? I feel like my medium veritas is similiar to a medium heavy in most rods. who knows


----------



## Outdoorsman

Uglystick(s)......

Outdoorsman.


----------



## gizfawfish

my favorite is my 
BPS 6'6" mh extreme with a bionic reeel on it, it is my least expensive setup but yet it casts the best for me. i like the way it feels in my hand, just more comfortable than the johnny morris gold w/ carrotstix; and the pro qualifier w/ mojo bass. I just wish it wasnt so heavy.


----------



## georgiaken

It would have to be my 2010 7ft Kistler Helium II Medium with a 2009 Quantum PT Tour Baitcaster (the blue one).


----------



## Catarafter

Lamiglass certified Pro


----------



## catfishhunter

I have several Ugly Stix and are paired with 733 hawgs , I have caught several 40# plus flat heads on these with no problem .


----------



## Butthead

BPS Johnny Morris Signature Series 6'9" ML spinning reel with Okuma Epixor 30 reel and 8lb BPS fluoro.


----------



## summers

G Loomis GLX BCR 893, I would love to buy another one of these rods.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

7'6" Kistler Helium LTA Heavy flipping stick with a Cabelas Tourney zx 7.1:1 reel, 20lb flouro and a 3/8 oz. pb&j finnese jig.


----------



## one100grand

6' 9" G-Loomis Spinnerbait baitcasting rod with a BPS PQ 5.1-1 ratio. This rod is so lightweight and a great length, so I can cast this thing forever and all day long.


----------



## FishyItch

bassboy17 said:


> 6 ft 6 in abu veritas. I have it paired with the curado 200 E7 and I love it!! Lots of st. croix's on here. I've always wanted one of those. Also, does anybody else feel that the abu garcia rods are stiffer than a typical rod? I feel like my medium veritas is similiar to a medium heavy in most rods. who knows



I bought a 6' 9" Med-Heavy Vendetta thinking it would be a good all around rod and it does seem pretty stiff. It's cool looking and is pretty light, but I'm not sure how the stiffness will effect me and the fish since I haven't had it out on the water yet.


----------



## kybluesnbass

39 chevy 8)


----------



## fender66

kybluesnbass said:


> 39 chevy 8)



Very funny! :LOL2:


----------



## jbakerinc

6' 10" TecSpec med. heavy Quantum Smoke lefty


----------



## Bugpac

7' bass pro graphite series, with a browning midas gold. 29.00 rod has been the best i have owned so far.


----------



## njTom

njTom said:


> My favorite rod is my 7' medium BPS Pro Qualifer. Bought 2 when they went on sale.



well after going to BPS in Maryland for my birthday in Feburary, I have a new favorite rod. I picked up a 6'6" BPS carbonlite with a pflueger supreme xt reel as a combo that was on sale. I use this for throwing soft plastics. Man this rod is light and has great sensitivity.


----------



## kybluesnbass

I would have to say my favorite rod is my flats blue rod. I have a Shimano 200E7 Curado on it and it filled with 14 pound fire line and this thing will cast a 3/8 lure 70 yards.


----------



## ohiobass

Baitcasting, it would be my Dobyns Champion 733C. VERY versitle rod! :wink: 

Spinning, it would be my Croix LTBS 7'0M tube rods. :wink:


----------



## jellio5

My favorite pole right now is one of these guys....my Lake Superior/river fishing Steelhead rods. I'll post a pic of my Walleye/Crappie rod once the season starts. I made both of these myself so that makes them one off's which I really like.


----------



## willfishforfood

Hard to pick one as I have one for each type that I do. Walleye a 7' LCI and steelhead is a rod I built for a late friend
and his wife gave it to me. Rainshadow IST1143


----------



## BaitCaster

I think I may have to change my selection to my 8 1/2 foot St. Croix salmon/steelhead rod and Abu Garcia Record reel - fished this rig for the first time last week and it was like butter I tell ya!


----------



## ITGuy

7ft Penn Pursuit not the most expensive at about $30 but has treated me well and has held nicely when I use to fish in the ocean. Wish I could find a couple more that were the lighter weight than I have. Not using it much at this time though.


----------



## jacobk

Daiwa Steez Compile-X 7ft 1in. I had my first one last year and sold it off in hopes of finding something better, but I just ended up getting another one.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 6' 9" G-Loomis Spinnerbait baitcasting rod with a BPS PQ 5.1-1 ratio. This rod is so lightweight and a great length, so I can cast this thing forever and all day long.



I'm actually going to amend this - I got a Temple Fork Outfitters rod a couple of weeks ago and it's awesome! it's a 7' MH spinning rod and i have it paired with an old Shimano Sidestab-I'm amazed at how nice it is-I like it even more than my Loomis rods.


----------



## Fishinjboy

Shakespeare® Ugly Stik® Casting Rod 6 foot 2 piece. Caught more fish on two rods I own than any other. Combined with a Daiwa GC80 reel, hard to beat for a creek fishing combo.


----------



## bassfishinh123

Bass pro shops. Pro quilifer on 7ft m spooled with 12lb trilene


----------



## poolie

poolie said:


> I'd love to say that my new Loomis GLX is my favorite rod, but since I've only used it twice I think that's premature, but it will be soon. My current favorite is a Kistler Argon 7' mh worm rod paired with a Shimano Curado E7 reel.



Update: Only took a couple months, but the Loomis GLX BCR803 rod has become my favorite. I have it paired with a Curado 50e reel and the two together are awesome.

Now if I could just afford another one.


----------



## bassfisher23

abu garcia revo sx w/ bps Tourney Special 7ft ...berkely vanish transitions 17lb test line . . .can't beat it


----------



## jbakerinc

Ya know. Tuesday I got to take my new Quantum Smoke out for a test drive.....

Well I used to think my other reels were good.... BOY WAS I WRONG!!!!

HOLY SMOKE!!!! WHAT A REEL!!!
=D>


----------



## clumzy_31

I dont have a favorite rod! but this is my setups...3 berkley bionics 6ft mh with 2500 shimano stradics, 1 berkley bionics 6.6ft m with a 2500 shimano stradic, 1 berkley series one 6ft mh with 3000 shimano stradic and 1 berkley bionics 6.6 M with a curado. All my rods are used almost the same amount of time when out on the lake so i dont have a favorite!


----------



## Boatguy

My old Cane Pole I have owned it since I was six.


----------



## ScreamingIdiot

I would have to say my almost 30 year old Daiwa Jupiter 1230A... it just casts like a dream. I've got it paired up with a Zebco Delta (respooled with 12lb Berkley Line)


----------



## bassboy1

St. Croix Avid AC68MXF casting rod. I really like the St. Croix Avid line, and have quite a few of them, but the 68MXF is the most versatile rod I've picked up. Ignoring heavy baits, it will throw almost any bait at an acceptable, if not ideal level. I think St. Croix considers it a topwater rod, but it excels with really light soft plastics, works as a Senko rod in a pinch, doesn't mind lighter jigs, and makes a dang good jerkbait rod to (I actually like it better for jerkbaits than I do the 66MF, which is St. Croix's jerkbait rod). 

Currently have an Abu Garcia Revo STX on it, and the combo does an excellent job, but I don't quite like the pairing. I'm still playing with reels for that rod. Had a Viento on it for years, and I liked the feel of it (as far as shape, and how it fit my hand) slightly better, but that reel has bitten the dust, and I'm not buying another. The STX does a far better job of casting weightless finesse worms and the likes, anyway. I couldn't be more pleased with the function of the pairing, as far as castability and such, but I want a reel that seems to 'fit' the rod better.


----------



## Hanr3

To be honest, I don't own my favorite rod yet. Until that day comes, I've settled on my Berkley IM6.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Got couple of team diawa poles from a auction brand new. Payd 45 for one thats 130 at basspro and 35 for one that's got a 90 dollar price tag. Never believed in paying that much for a pole but after using them id pay retail anyway the difference is unbelievable from the Walmart junk I'm used to buying


----------



## Wallijig

I got a Jason Mitchell elite & love it. Very light, great action with perfect backbone I am looking for.
https://jasonmitchellrods.com/pages/open_water.php
On that rod. I have a Lew's Speed Spin spinning reel. 10 ball bearing system makes it smooth as silk.
https://www.lews.com/spinning-reels.htm#2


----------



## gtn1994

abu garcia veritas 7' medium heavy with a shimano curado 7.0:1 !!!!!!!!! i absolutely love this combo, and the sensitivity of the rod is great :lol:


----------



## redphysher

my TFO 8 weight 9'-0" rod for tossing big flies to big redfish. =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am loving my Powell Endurance 7'1" ML X-Fast spinner for soft plastics and smaller frogs


Has an action that is almost as good as my St. Croix Legend Elite


----------



## J Hartman

Abu garcia Veritas bait casting rod 7' 3" for jigging / worming.


----------



## 200racing

just finished my new favorite. cbr ISP704 with concept guides, split grip and custom wood reel seat holding a pflueger gx-7


----------



## waterboy

My favorite is my "new to me" baitcasting rod that is my 1st one ever! I'll be practicing as much as possible with it. A craigslist find, it's a 10 year old Falcon FC-6 166 Mark Davis signature 6'6"MH. Came with a Curado 201b that I'll hopefully learn the proper baitcasting technique. :shock: If not then the combo goes back on craigslist, lol...


----------



## dieselfixer

My favorite is my Pflueger 6'6" President lite action with a President spinning reel, found it at a yard sale brand new for $15.00.


----------



## buzzellc

7' St Croix Legend Elite Med/lite with a Shimano Stradic 3000 Mgfb


----------



## batman

G Loomis GL2 med-heavy 6'6",Abu Garcia 5600C4


----------



## cfox74

AN early 60's model Browning Silaflex I found in a thrift store missing a few guides. Two piece rod, aluminum rings for a reel seat, refinished with new guides and an el-cheapo BassPro spinning reel... Slow action and I can cast lures or bait with it more accurately than any other rod I own.


----------



## ray55classic

A golden oldie 9 ft made in the USA cabella's fish eagle salmon steelhead rod with a Abu Garcia cardinal#3 pro max .I own newer and fancier, but for distance and playing with big speckled trout and redfish it's the 1st I go to.


----------



## J.P.

a visiting friend from canada broke his travel rod, and he left it with me. with a little effort on repairs, it's now my prized rod(even if it cost me nothing). it is a 3 piece cabela's salt striker travel rod. 7ft, fast action, 15-20lb. a tad heavy for all day fishing, but because it comes in a tube which fits in my backpack, i have always managed to bring in anywhere, and therefore it has caught a wide range of species. from tiny river panfish, up to pelagics and groupers from the blue sea. it beats my fancy JDM bass rods when it comes to number of fish slayed.


----------



## JeffChastain

My quantum IM6.



....because my other rod is an ugly stick.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: I would go with Team Daiwa Light & Tough 7'6" pitching/flipping rod.


----------



## CodyPomeroy

My custom Batson baitcast Light/XF.


----------



## JBooth

As of right now it would be my 7ft American Rodsmith Medium action rod with a Shimano Cruado E7 baitcaster.


----------



## willfishforfood

salmon is over and now steelhead so I'm changing to one of my Rainshadow 1143


----------



## Cartman

This year I stepped up to an American Rodsmiths H3 Titanium Ultra 'Wader Light'. I was initially impressed with the quality and feel of the rod, but after using it a couple times it has quickly become my favorite 'go to' rod. I am still in search for my favorite reel, I will use either my citica or curado on it at times but I am thinking of going with lew's next year. I have only heard good things about them.


----------



## fender66

Cartman said:


> This year I stepped up to an American Rodsmiths H3 Titanium Ultra 'Wader Light'. I was initially impressed with the quality and feel of the rod, but after using it a couple times it has quickly become my favorite 'go to' rod. I am still in search for my favorite reel, I will use either my citica or curado on it at times but I am thinking of going with lew's next year. I have only heard good things about them.



I have a Lews TS1H that was an impulse buy. It's still gets more use than most of my other reels.


----------



## rusty.hook

My favorites are all 4 of my custom built Texas Longhorn 7' rods built on 7' St Croix blank with a Shimano Curado 200BSF on each, love em all.


----------



## newcar16

St croix mojo bass medium heavy action with a revo sx baitcaster....very smooth


----------



## UtahBassKicker

My favorite rod is my 8' 6" 4 wt. G Loomis GL3 fly rod. I guess a fly rod would be in the minority here but it's by far the best rod I've ever owned.


----------



## gotmuddy

My Denali jerkbait rod. I love Denali rods' feel, sensitivity, and lightness


----------



## Jmox

I love my g-loomis gl2 and calcutta 201b.


----------



## esoxkid06

St. Croix Mojo Musky 8' H Fast action with a Abu Garcia Revo Toro Winch 60 spooled with 80lb power pro. Use it mostly for Winching in double 10 blades, or Musky Innovations Magnum or "Pounder" bulldawgs


----------



## muskiemike12

Spinnng - 6'8" Shimano Crucial drop shot rod paired with a Daiwa Regal Z 2000, this thing is like a magic wand!


----------



## Galveston340

*....two of my favorites. Rods are built near Houston.
H&H P-813 Kevlar 6'9"
H&H P-843 7' graphite
Both rods with Lew's TS1SH Tournement reels.*


----------



## fender66

Galveston340 said:


> *....two of my favorites. Rods are built near Houston.
> H&H P-813 Kevlar 6'9"
> H&H P-843 7' graphite
> Both rods with Lew's TS1SH Tournement reels.*



Can't speak for the rods, but those reels are sweet. I use one of those for my plastics.


----------



## Galveston340

fender66 said:


> Galveston340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....two of my favorites. Rods are built near Houston.
> H&H P-813 Kevlar 6'9"
> H&H P-843 7' graphite
> Both rods with Lew's TS1SH Tournement reels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for the rods, but those reels are sweet. I use one of those for my plastics.
Click to expand...


*...Thanks! The rods are custom builds made by a fireman in Sugarland,Texas just south of Houston. The reels I also use for plastics down here. You can Google H&H Rods Houston and there are some thread posts that show up.*


----------



## nimmor

6'9" Carbonlite in MH action for baitcasting.
6'8" Carbonlite in M action for spinning.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT

Shimano Terez Waxwing 7'2"


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Your ONE favorite rod that you still own?

The Rod is a Shimano Cumara 6'8" CUS68MHF
The reel is a Shimano Stradic CI4 2500F with 10lb braid

This thing is so sensitive you can feel a jelly fish bite! :lol:


----------



## linehand

Lamaglas g1322 9' ultralight. Reel is a Diawa AIRD 1000. Panfishing setup. It's a blast.


----------



## HANGEYE

St Croix 5' UL with a Diawa UL open face reel. If a minnow swims within 50' of my bait, I can feel it. Spooled with 2# test mono, even a 6" perch takes drag. It is a very light set up but I have landed 20" walleye, 6# bass and other large fish with this set up. It does take time to get them in, but it sure is a hoot.


----------



## baltimus

7' MHF St. Croix with a Quantum Smoke. New this year!

-Baltimus


----------



## New River Rat

Mudhole MHX SJ842 6'9" split grip spiral micros with Curado 200 E7 spooled with Sufix 832 20# Ghost.


----------



## fender66

I just got 2 G Loomis Rods, but haven't had a chance to throw them yet. As light as they feel....I'm betting that I'll love them. I really like my 2 Razor Rods that I have too. Those are custom made by a guy at Table Rock. They are without a doubt the most sensitive rods that I've ever fished....so far. I have a Curado on one and an Abu Garcia STX on the other.


----------



## shawnfish

mines a rod ive had for about 15yrs. its a quantam bill dance 7ft m power casting rod with whatever reel i decide to throw on it. i call it my utility rod because it works well with spinnerbaits,topwaters,swimbaits,plastics,cranks and i like it for channel cats with cut bait too. the one rod that come with me every time no matter the target species...


----------



## Captain Ahab

New River Rat said:


> Mudhole MHX SJ842 6'9" split grip spiral micros with Curado 200 E7 spooled with Sufix 832 20# Ghost.




Sweeeet rod


----------



## Captain Ahab

SNOOKED OUT said:


> Shimano Terez Waxwing 7'2"



What do you use that rod for?


----------



## BDoerr

My 7' med-heav tiger ugly stick spinning rod. 

I've caught a 6 1/2' spinner shark on it, but she's still got a soft enough tip for tight lining channels and keeping an eye on my fidgety bullhead movement. When you need to horse something heavy off the bottom the backbone it has won't quit till its in the net  

Perfect big river rod IMO


----------



## shamoo

Just picked up a 7' G-Loomis GL2 Crank bait Rod-843C Medium Action, Moderate taper threw it a couple time and man is it sensitive.


----------



## smackdaddy53

All five of my BillystiX spiral casting rods. My 6'6" green viper is my favorite wading rod.


----------



## gunny146

7' Duckett Micro Magic Crankbait Rod.


----------



## JonBoatfever

7' MH Powell Diesel glass cranking rod


----------



## New River Rat

Captain Ahab said:


> New River Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudhole MHX SJ842 6'9" split grip spiral micros with Curado 200 E7 spooled with Sufix 832 20# Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeet rod
Click to expand...



Thanks. I've got a friend that is into building and he has opened my eyes to customs and that's a pretty benign addiction. The rod I mentioned, complete with reel and line, weighs about 10 ounces.


----------



## simbelle

7' Walker E series (12 to 17 lb) with Diawa SS 1600 ( 29 years old) 20lb braided line. Casts a country mile and is a real Snook Slayer!


----------



## tnriverluver

I have about 50 rod and reels ranging from $50 to several hundred $$$ apiece. My absolute favorite rod is a cheapo 6.5ft MH BASS Tour Series by Abu Garcia from Wallyworld about 20 years ago. Probably $40 back then. It is the most sensitive rod I have ever owned. Fortunately I was smart enough back then to buy 3 of them.


----------



## WVfishnfool

Right now it's any one of my 16 All-Star rods I own all of which are for bass fishing in one style or another. But last year I was fishin with a buddy of mine and was introduced to Joe Burns Custom rods. Need less to say when I retire in the next 2 to 5 years I will be passing my All-Stars on to my wife and kids to use and I'll be buying me a complete set of Joe Burns. :wink:


----------



## one100grand

WVfishnfool said:


> Right now it's any one of my 16 All-Star rods I own all of which are for bass fishing in one style or another. But last year I was fishin with a buddy of mine and was introduced to Joe Burns Custom rods. Need less to say when I retire in the next 2 to 5 years I will be passing my All-Stars on to my wife and kids to use and I'll be buying me a complete set of Joe Burns. :wink:



Is it too early to ask to be adopted so I can get in on this rod giveaway?


----------



## airsickness

6'6" Shimano Crucial 10-14lb paired with Lews speed spool tounament pro. Fishing perfection.


----------



## Fishingtech

7' Abu Garcia Verritas


----------



## chrispy186

Right now I have a Bass Pro Carbonlite 7'0 medium with a Carbonlite reel that I absoultely love. That being said, I just bought a 6'8 Shimano Crucial I have yet to fish with. But from the feel of things the Crucial my be my new favorite.


----------



## 304boy

Got to be my G Loonies IMX MBR844. I love it. Most sensitive rod I've ever fished.


----------



## fender66

304boy said:


> Got to be my G Loonies IMX MBR844. I love it. Most sensitive rod I've ever fished.



+1..... Like mine very much!


----------



## New River Rat

"_Your ONE favorite rod that you own TODAY?_"


I WISH it were that easy.........I tend to like the one that is catching fish at the time more than the others not being used.


FWIW, I don't see myself ever using an off the rack rod again. Building exactly what you want/need is much more satisfying than cooperate companies telling you "this is what you'll use".


----------



## johnnybassboat

Just got a new Loomis nrx853c and a shimano core 50mg7. This has to be the most awesome combo ever, the feel is unreal. This rod is so sensitive you can feel a fish or structure like never before.


----------



## cgaengineer

Bass Pro Extreme HM54 Light Action with a Shimano Stradic 1000


----------



## stevesecotec02

Shimano crucial 6'8 worm n jig paired with a revo sx


----------



## airsickness

Lots of votes for the Crucial. Mine is a cork handle version. Anyone have this type? I hardly see them around anymore.


----------



## airsickness

I just picked up a 7'6" StCroix flyrod with a Pflueger Trion fly reel. Quickly becoming my favorite...


----------



## fender66

I'm sure I've posted before, but things have changed. I'm not sure if my favorite is my G Loomis 7'1 mossy back, or one of my Powell rods. Those Powells are just as nice to me as my Loomis rods. They are all matched with a Lew's Tournament Pro or BB1.


----------



## earl60446

My favorite rod is the rod and reel combo I bought, garcia silver max reel and rod. The first decent bait casting reel I ever owned and is making a believer out of me with bait casters. Especially now that I have some braided kevlar line on it, I love it.
Tim


----------



## airsickness

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331546#p331546 said:


> earl60446 » Yesterday, 21:15[/url]"]My favorite rod is the rod and reel combo I bought, garcia silver max reel and rod. The first decent bait casting reel I ever owned and is making a believer out of me with bait casters. Especially now that I have some braided kevlar line on it, I love it.
> Tim



Just wait. You will wind up with a Shimao Citica, Chronarch or possible a Lews Tournament pro. And then you will see how much better it can still get. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am changing mine


Just purchased a Century Slingshot blank custom made with K guides - now my new favorite!


----------



## one100grand

Isn't it funny how this changes year to year or even within a year? My favorite rod is now a tie between my 9' 6 wt TFO fly rod and my Loomis spinnerbait setup that I named initially. The only reason I still consider the Loomis as a favorite is because it's the only rod I'll trust to chase snakeheads and I've discovered I prefer catching them to bass.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331677#p331677 said:


> one100grand » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Isn't it funny how this changes year to year or even within a year? My favorite rod is now a tie between my 9' 6 wt TFO fly rod and my Loomis spinnerbait setup that I named initially. The only reason I still consider the Loomis as a favorite is because it's the only rod I'll trust to chase snakeheads and I've discovered I prefer catching them to bass.



Oh....I'm NEVER changing mine again. Maybe. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331679#p331679 said:


> fender66 » Wed Oct 09, 2013 9:54 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331677#p331677 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Isn't it funny how this changes year to year or even within a year? My favorite rod is now a tie between my 9' 6 wt TFO fly rod and my Loomis spinnerbait setup that I named initially. The only reason I still consider the Loomis as a favorite is because it's the only rod I'll trust to chase snakeheads and I've discovered I prefer catching them to bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I'm NEVER changing mine again. Maybe. :roll:
Click to expand...



I might need a new jerkbait rod after tonight _


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331682#p331682 said:


> Captain Ahab » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331679#p331679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 09, 2013 9:54 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331677#p331677 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Isn't it funny how this changes year to year or even within a year? My favorite rod is now a tie between my 9' 6 wt TFO fly rod and my Loomis spinnerbait setup that I named initially. The only reason I still consider the Loomis as a favorite is because it's the only rod I'll trust to chase snakeheads and I've discovered I prefer catching them to bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I'm NEVER changing mine again. Maybe. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might need a new jerkbait rod after tonight _
Click to expand...



LOL!


I just bought one! Seriously.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331685#p331685 said:


> fender66 » Wed Oct 09, 2013 10:26 am[/url]"]
> 
> Oh....I'm NEVER changing mine again. Maybe. :roll:




I might need a new jerkbait rod after tonight _[/quote]


LOL!


I just bought one! Seriously.[/quote]


Good - you can send it with the lure!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331708#p331708 said:


> Captain Ahab » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331685#p331685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 09, 2013 10:26 am[/url]"]
> 
> Oh....I'm NEVER changing mine again. Maybe. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need a new jerkbait rod after tonight _
Click to expand...



LOL!


I just bought one! Seriously.[/quote]

Sure thing....that WON'T be happening. I'll be using it all weekend during a tournament! Leave hopefully in the morning to pre-fish!


Good - you can send it with the lure![/quote]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thanks Man! 


You need my address?


----------



## lovedr79

Basspro extreme 7'6" heavy. Awesome catfish rod. I have had it the longeste


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331715#p331715 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 17:00[/url]"]Thanks Man!
> 
> 
> You need my address?



Yes....my dogs have something they want to send you.


----------



## FerrisBueller

My favorite rod is still my Cabelas 7'6 heavy action baitcasting rod with a Abu 5500 reel. I've had it for about 13 years now and it still works great


----------



## tnriverluver

Well after nearly 20 years and at least a year after posting my favorite, it is time to change mind also. Cabelas had a great sale about a year ago and I had a bunch of reward points built up on my Cabelas Visa so I bought a couple of Shimano Clarus rods in 6.5 and 7 foot Mh weights. I have to say I really like these rods after finally giving them a try late this summer. Great sensitivity and well balanced. Plus I got them at about 25% of what they would normally cost using my points.


----------



## MikeG81

I picked up a Fenwick HMG medium heavy casting paired with an Abu 4601C3 at the beginning of the summer.

Those plus a big Len Thompson Five o' Diamonds or nickel Lucky Strike Toronto Wobbler netted me some good Pike.


----------



## Lil'Skeeter

I just finished a MHX HM874 that is my "new" favorite.


----------



## txninja

For Bass--- A MAC Custom 6'9" MH XFast on an MHX blank

Fly- A MAC Nymph Ninja 10' 5wt on a Pac Bay Quickline blank


----------



## bcbouy

my newest favourite rod is the flyrod i'm planning on getting at the sportsman show in february  either me or the wife breaks a fly rod once a year.they just don't last in the boat


----------



## RLC61

7' Falcon BuCoo Micro Guide, Mod: BMC-7H “Lizard Dragger” with an Abu Garcia Revo Premier, Mod: RVO3 PRM-L


----------



## alumacrafty

Previous favorite was 9' Cobalt Blue, medium-heavy but it broke. They weren't too popular and hard to find in that length/action.
Replaced it with an 8' Abu Garcia Volatile medium-heavy with Abu 7000i. (Wish the rod had stainless eyes).
Very stiff but not a pool cue. Love it for catfishing in heavy current on the Missouri.


----------



## hoohoorjoo

It's really too hard to choose. Almost all my rods are customs built on Rainshadow RX-7 blanks. I do love my Falcon Cara T7 Finesse Jig rod-it's the only factory rod I have left. Of course, with my reels so tricked out and tuned, it would be almost a sin to put them on plain old factory rods. 8)


----------



## ram rod

my Dobyns Coalition with a Steeze,great combo


----------



## kbush

Denali Rosewood drop shot - 7'


----------



## Jim

nice setups guys! =D> 

This is the time of year I itch to buy new stuff.


----------



## bcbouy

just got the wifer a greys 9 ft. 5 weight,and a 10 ft. amundson wind warrior 5 weight for me.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341653#p341653 said:


> Jim » Yesterday, 19:45[/url]"]nice setups guys! =D>
> 
> This is the time of year I itch to buy new stuff.



I itch all year long! :mrgreen:


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336283#p336283 said:


> txninja » 10 Dec 2013, 22:31[/url]"] 6'9" MH XFast on an MHX blank



Would that be a P844-MHX or a P904-MHX or something else? I used the MHX high mod MB843 for my jig/tube rod but had thought about using the P844-MHX. The MHX HM series is amazingly sensitive and affordable.


----------



## ccm

7'11" All Star Fliping/Frog rod paired with an Abu Garcia 5600C4 Elite. It's lightweight, strong, and has never let me down.


----------



## Brine

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340132#p340132 said:


> hoohoorjoo » 29 Jan 2014, 13:39[/url]"]It's really too hard to choose. Almost all my rods are customs built on Rainshadow RX-7 blanks. I do love my Falcon Cara T7 Finesse Jig rod-it's the only factory rod I have left. Of course, with my reels so tricked out and tuned, it would be almost a sin to put them on plain old factory rods. 8)



I've got a spinning setup with the Rainshadow RX7 that I've broken twice #-o. Not the rod's fault - user error. :LOL2:


----------



## Bigwrench

I've got so many favorites but 3 I use every time I'm on the water are 
Dobyns DX745c with a Lews Super Duty
Dobyns DX744c with a Lews BB1 
LSCR 7'3" MHF Custom Tn Vols Rod with a Lews BB1 my friend built for me


----------

